
MIT Values - joelg
http://mitvalues.org
======
leggomylibro
>We uphold the principles of the scientific method, of fact- and reason-based
objective inquiry. Science is not a special interest; it is not optional.
Science is a foundational ingredient in how we as a society analyze,
understand, and solve the most difficult challenges that we face.

>For any member of our community who may feel fear or oppression, our doors
are open and we are ready to help. We pledge to work with all members of the
community – students, faculty, staff, postdoctoral researchers, and
administrators – to defend these principles today and in the times ahead.

Now, these things sound nice on paper, but they run completely contrary to my
experience in dealing with universities in my community. If you aren't pay
tuition, they won't tell you the time of day.

That's completely fair, but let's call a spade a spade.

~~~
lwf
As a long-time non-student-but-affiliate MIT person, initially as "some person
who volunteered to work on some SIPB project[1]", I've been continuously
amazed by the degree of openness of the MIT community. I could just walk in
and visit the computer club, or go to an event with friends.

Sure, administration doesn't care, but members of the faculty are regularly
willing to help out non-students. (I got a temporary account by asking a staff
member nicely, to help me work a project that furthered the goals of computing
at MIT)

So, thank you, MIT faculty, for clearly stating that people from all
backgrounds are still welcome here[2].

[1]: [http://sipb.mit.edu/](http://sipb.mit.edu/) [2]:
[http://yawh.mit.edu/](http://yawh.mit.edu/)

------
cpks
I'd like to know who has endorsed racism or misogyny. Could someone point me
to such an endorsement from someone senior in Trump's administration?

~~~
hooph00p
You can't be serious

------
tabbott
MIT only has ~1000 faculty, so it's kinda impressive that 300+ have signed at
this point.

------
madengr
Seems to me MIT cares more about political correctness than education.

~~~
tzs
The term "political correctness" generally means excessive policies to avoid
offending or disadvantaging particular groups.

Nothing in the MIT message qualifies.

------
wyclif
Why does MIT feel the need to hold forth on this? It sounds a lot like the SJW
posturing you see at second- and third-tier public universities and state
colleges.

This statement seems a bit below MIT. They should take the high ground, above
petty Presidential-cycle politics. Science and all that.

~~~
hooph00p
> SJW posturing you see at second- and third-tier

It's been difficult to take anyone seriously that has a problem with people
they label as "Social Justice Warriors". Also, this isn't the sort of rhetoric
I enjoy seeing on HN.

It's important to note that they also specifically called out the President-
Elect for his Climate-Denying statements.

Him being racist – and a denier – make this incredibly important.

Why is this important? They are in a position of scientific authority, and
they are opposing a position of government authority. He is incorrect, he is
ascending to power, and this sets their authority against his authority.

This is about who you trust for your information and who will help shape your
opinion. An esteemed educational institution, or a racist demagogue? Sounds to
me like you've already made your choice.

~~~
wyclif
You mean I chose MIT. I didn't vote for Trump; I'm not even in the US. And
even though I think Trump is a crackpot, I'd rather keep HN on tech, science,
and programming. Same with MIT.

 _this isn 't the sort of rhetoric I enjoy seeing on HN_

Conversely, I don't enjoy seeing social justice rhetoric on HN. I come here
for the tech, startup, and programming news and commentary. So I suppose we're
even. The fact that you mistakenly read my view as pro-Trump only highlights
the dangers of this kind of content on HN.

~~~
hooph00p
Gas lighting doesn't change the tone of your rhetoric. Drawing conclusions
from what you said isn't a big stretch, given that you were dismissive, and
_clearly_ invested in the scientific portion of the MIT statement:

> Science and all that

Really sounds like you chose MIT. You know there's a part in there where they
acknowledge climate change? That's pretty important.

> Social Justice Rhetoric on HN.

Again, really hard to take you seriously.

~~~
wyclif
You engaged in standard read-in to my comment, not even trying to understand
what was meant. You say that "it's hard to take you seriously", yet the HN
guidelines are clearly on my side of this issue.

------
vinaybn
More virtue signaling. It's a shame that it's coming from MIT.

~~~
grzm
Calling out virtue signaling is itself virtue signaling. Do you have something
meaningful to add?

If we start to see stifling of legitimate, civil speech, then I think we have
cause for concern. I'm encouraged that the statement specifically includes

 _We uphold the principles of the scientific method, of fact- and reason-based
objective inquiry. Science is not a special interest; it is not optional.
Science is a foundational ingredient in how we as a society analyze,
understand, and solve the most difficult challenges that we face._

Looking (albeit briefly) online, I found one indication that free speech might
be under threat at MIT:

[http://projects.wgbhnews.org/muzzle-
awards-2015/mit/](http://projects.wgbhnews.org/muzzle-awards-2015/mit/)

This describes a broadening of the MIT anti-hazing policy as including "mental
discomfort", which, according to the author's commentary is part of "the
gradual yet radical transformation of the Massachusetts Institute of
Technology from one of the most robust academic centers of free speech and
free thought in the world, to just another politically correct wannabe gulag."

That said, the text doesn't include any actual incidence of complaints of
these restrictions being applied. If there were, I'd think they'd be included.
Of course, that doesn't mean there _haven 't_ been such occurrences. Such data
would add weight to such allegations.

------
throwbsidbdk
Aka MIT values political correctness over free speech. Great. Reminds me of my
university, they had a "free speech zone" to sidestep the reality that saying
the wrong thing on other parts of campus could get you expelled.

Many have labeled trump as a near fascist and one of the hallmarks of such a
regime is suppression of free speech and thought. In banning unpopular speech
MIT has become closer to the very thing it's trying to distance itself from

------
nolepointer
>The President-elect has appointed individuals to positions of power who have
endorsed racism, misogyny and religious bigotry

 _leans into microphone_

Wrong.

